# Workflow Softwareenticklung



## OnDemand (18. Jan 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit arbeite ich erfolgreich mit Confluence, Jira und Stash von Atlassian. Nun habe ich mir Bamboo angesehen, sehr interessant.

Nun zum eigentlichen Tema, was mich beschäftigt.. Diese Tools arbeiten ja alle Hand in Hand. Da ich nun mein erstes größeres Webapp-Projekt vor mir habe, möchte ich das ganze etwas professioneller angehen, was den Workflow angeht.

Zb. habe ich meinen Code auf meinem Stash-Server (Codehosting) ich ziehe mir einen Branch, wenn ich etwas im Programm erweitern, updaten möchte. Dann Committe ich den Code wieder hoch, merge ihn und das Programm auf dem Codehostsing-Server ist aktuell.

Wie kommt der lauffähige (aktualisierte) Code nun in die produktive Umgebung? Ich glaube das Fachwort dafür heißt deployen oder? Aber wie macht man es?

Deployed man es aus Eclipse heraus? Kopiert man den kompillierten Code direkt in das Serververzeichnis? Oder nutzt jemand Bamboo und es geht damit sogar??

Würde mich über Tipps, wie ihr es macht freuen.

BTW möchte in GWT programmieren, falls diese Info wichtig ist


----------



## Joose (19. Jan 2015)

Wie der die fertig kompilierten JARs dann in die Umgebung kommen bleibt dir überlassen. 
Zuerst musst du aus dem Source Code die passende JARs bilden lassen, dabei kommen Tools wie Jenkins zum Einsatz.
Jenkins kann dann auch direkt verwendet werden um den Code zu deployen. 
Bamboo kannst du dazu natürlich auch verwenden (soweit ein 1.Blick auf die Projektseite verraten hat)

Es kommt natürlich immer darauf an in welchem Umfang man JARs erzeugt bzw. was man alles beachten muss beim Deploy.
Bei einem kleinen privaten Projekt kann man es sicher auch noch händisch machen. Bei größeren bzw. einer größeren Anzahl ist es sicher ratsam wenigstens mit Skripten zu arbeiten damit man wichtige Schritte nicht vergisst und sich eben auch Schreib/Klickarbeit spart.


----------

